# Maloof Rocker BF Needed



## IrishWoodworker (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello friends,

Can anyone tell me the board foot required to build a Maloof rocker? To include the waste and mess up parts. Also what free information is out there on how to build one. I get that there are a couple sources to buy dvds and such. However I think woodworking is about sharing skill sets not capitalizing on them. (Just my humble opinion) Besides I am in the military and have to stretch every dollar I have. Thank for the help.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi there. First thanks for your service and please try to stay safe. There is no set amount of wood designated for a project like yours. The best advice I can give you is to look over your plans and make a cut list. Some parts like the crest rail are cut from a much larger piece so start with the rough size needed for each part. Make up a cut list of every part needed, including spares for things like rungs, etc., and calculate the borad footage needed. 1 bd ft = 144 cubic inches. Then add, depending on your skill level and the type of wood you are using, 50% for waste and add that in. Worst outcome is you'll have some left for something else.

Steve


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Bill Kappel has been posting a free web class on building a Maloof style rocker. Here's his lumberjocks page:

http://lumberjocks.com/bkap

He's posted several photos of his rockers and his website is also very informative. He has released his full manual and his full size templates for a very low cost. This looks like the deal of the century. You'll need about 50 bft of 2" to 2 1/4" thick lumber. Any hardwood species will do. I'm going to build my first one using some ash I've cut just to practice with. Then I'll use some figured walnut, maple and cherry to make more chairs. Here's his latest rocker. He says it's built with scrap lumber, but that's the best looking scrap I've seen in a long time.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/63859


----------



## IrishWoodworker (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## reymundo42 (Nov 8, 2008)

Newplane, 
You'll need 35-40 bd. ft for the project. Two of my friends and I are building two chairs each. It's a lot of hard work but oh what a finished piece of fine furniture.
We're using Hal Taylor's templates and DVD and instruction manual. (search for Rocking chair university or Hal Taylor )
We looked at Charles Brock's templates and DVD but Taylor makes everyone else look like a "piker". His stuff is detailed and practical. Plus you can email him or call him if you run into trouble. Taylor has made over 200 Maloof style rockers.


----------



## bkap (Sep 29, 2006)

You can make a Maloof style rocker with as little as 35bf, but plan on using more it you are not using dimensioned wood or wood with defects. I have used up to 100bf using beautiful wood with a lot of defects.

Get my 'Free' text on building this rocker; you can also see the 'free' videos on my web site. I have sent over 700 of this 'Free' text all over the world and have received a few pictures of their finished rockers, see photos of the latest or 'first' rocker made by some of these woodworkers.


----------

